# Saga ferry tickets offer



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I have just had an email from Saga with an offer of discounts available on ferry crossings from at least three ferry companies.
No idea if the are a bargain as we will not be travelling to the continent for a while so nothing with which to compare the offers.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Saga are not usually slow in mailing everyone in the world, but they have missed me on this one.

What was the offer ?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

DFDS (Norfolk Line as was) is still probably best deal when booked through Caravan Club - £54 return (out on Sundays, return on Fridays). Book now for next years crossing and still get this deal.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Up to 10% off Flexi & Premium fares on Irish seas; 10% off Flexi & Economy fares on 
North Sea 

Book with Stena Line 


Save up to 15% on crossings to France and 
5% to Spain

Book with Brittany ferries


Save up to 10% on crossings to France, Holland and Belgium 

Book with P&O Ferries

Hope this helps.


----------

